# California Homeschool Decision Vacated



## Jon Peters (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's some info: HSLDA | Court of Appeal Grants Petition for Re-hearing"]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 27, 2008)

A reprieve! ... It's a comfort to know even at this point the door is still open.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2008)

Great news!!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 28, 2008)

Never panic about what a lower court decides - just appeal it.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 3, 2008)

That's worth a few dancing bananas!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 3, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> That's worth a few dancing bananas!


----------



## jwithnell (May 3, 2008)

Sadly, our girls are pressured to be "sexy" at an earlier and earlier age and to find their self-worth in their images. You can set a good example and teach them God's word, but it still comes down to waiting on God and his grace to change their hearts away from this. It is truly heartbreaking to see covenant children caught up in today's world.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2008)

HSLDA (August 8, 2008):



> A Great Victory for California Homeschoolers
> 
> Dear HSLDA Members and Friends:
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2008)

Parents may home-school children without teaching credential, California court says - Los Angeles Times (August 8, 2008)
ACLJ Pleased California Appeals Court Clears the Way for Homeschooling - MarketWatch (August 8, 2008)


----------



## HaigLaw (Aug 9, 2008)

I thank God for my friend Mike Farris of HSLDA, who has been fighting battles like this for over 25 years now.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank God for his mercy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 12, 2008)

HSLDA | Schwarzenegger and O&rsquo;Connell React to Homeschool Ruling


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 13, 2008)

HaigLaw said:


> I thank God for my friend Mike Farris of HSLDA, who has been fighting battles like this for over 25 years now.


Does your friend know that you are a reformed Christian? If he did he'd call you a heretic. Farris despises calvinism and reformed theology, and has done a pretty thorough job of purging Patrick Henry College of any Professors who held to it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2008)

The California Court of Appeal for the Second Appellate District is on a roll. We won a case pending before them today.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2008)

'Bride' and 'groom' to be restored to Calif. forms - Yahoo! News (October 6, 2008)


----------

